# Is this



## grandpawrichard (Jan 4, 2013)

A Rough-legged Hawk?







If so, it's the First one I have ever had the chance to get close to and photograph! 

Dick


----------



## grandpawrichard (Jan 4, 2013)

He tried to poop on me!    






Dick


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks like you got your first and mine also I've never seen one so I looked it up way to go


----------



## Crickett (Jan 4, 2013)

I've always heard that it's good luck if you get pooped on by a bird!

Great shots! He's a beautiful hawk!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 4, 2013)

Excellent!  That second shot had me ducking!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice captures.

Hoss


----------



## quinn (Jan 4, 2013)

Awesome capture Dick! Well Crickett I guess I'm really lucky then!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 4, 2013)

quinn said:


> Awesome capture Dick! Well Crickett I guess I'm really lucky then!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 4, 2013)

Great captures, but almost too close to the action!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2013)

quinn said:


> Awesome capture Dick! Well Crickett I guess I'm really lucky then!





Me too... 

Nice shots.


----------



## rip18 (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks like a rough-legged!  Neat shots!


----------



## mlbfish (Jan 4, 2013)

Great shot of a beautiful hawk


----------



## grandpawrichard (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you Everyone!  I found out that it was indeed a Rough Legged Hawk in the Light Phase.  It's photo is now my desktop wallpaper! 

Dick


----------

